# Diamond went with her new fur-ever home!!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

And I'm so upset that I forgot to get a picture of her with her new mommy and daddy! :smilie_tischkante: Some foster mommy I turned out to be! lol They picked her up yesterday and I got a call from them this morning letting me know she's settling in very nicely. No potty accidents yet! WooHoo!! She's a good girl and just TONS of personality. 

Well....did I set the record for the shortest stint fostering Deb & Steve? It wasn't quite 2 weeks! :smtease: 

On a more serious note, Jett seems to be really depressed today. He and Diamond really bonded and played well together. He wanted to play this morning while I was getting ready. He and Diamond used to play every morning after breakfast while I was getting ready. Hope he gets over it quickly. Her new mommy and daddy have a weekend place only about an hour away. If he doesn't get over this, we may have to arrange a play date! :crying:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 28 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735956


> And I'm so upset that I forgot to get a picture of her with her new mommy and daddy! :smilie_tischkante: Some foster mommy I turned out to be! lol They picked her up yesterday and I got a call from them this morning letting me know she's settling in very nicely. No potty accidents yet! WooHoo!! She's a good girl and just TONS of personality.
> 
> Well....did I set the record for the shortest stint fostering Deb & Steve? It wasn't quite 2 weeks! :smtease:
> 
> On a more serious note, Jett seems to be really depressed today. He and Diamond really bonded and played well together. He wanted to play this morning while I was getting ready. He and Diamond used to play every morning after breakfast while I was getting ready. Hope he gets over it quickly. Her new mommy and daddy have a weekend place only about an hour away. If he doesn't get over this, we may have to arrange a play date! :crying:[/B]


Hey... our very first foster was placed in a couple weeks as I recall. (not that I can recall three years ago...). I'll have to check and see when Kassie came ... she almost certainly will be gone in a couple hours.

Whatever.... you did good Crystal!!! :aktion033: :chili: 


When are you getting your NEXT foster!?! :smtease:


Maybe you could fly out to CA and give Deb some special training...  I'm going to go hide someplace now so she can't find me... :brownbag: How's this work?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 28 2009, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735960


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 28 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735956





> And I'm so upset that I forgot to get a picture of her with her new mommy and daddy! :smilie_tischkante: Some foster mommy I turned out to be! lol They picked her up yesterday and I got a call from them this morning letting me know she's settling in very nicely. No potty accidents yet! WooHoo!! She's a good girl and just TONS of personality.
> 
> Well....did I set the record for the shortest stint fostering Deb & Steve? It wasn't quite 2 weeks! :smtease:
> 
> On a more serious note, Jett seems to be really depressed today. He and Diamond really bonded and played well together. He wanted to play this morning while I was getting ready. He and Diamond used to play every morning after breakfast while I was getting ready. Hope he gets over it quickly. Her new mommy and daddy have a weekend place only about an hour away. If he doesn't get over this, we may have to arrange a play date! :crying:[/B]


Hey... our very first foster was placed in a couple weeks as I recall. (not that I can recall three years ago...). I'll have to check and see when Kassie came ... she almost certainly will be gone in a couple hours.

Whatever.... you did good Crystal!!! :aktion033: :chili: 


When are you getting your NEXT foster!?! :smtease:


Maybe you could fly out to CA and give Deb some special training...  I'm going to go hide someplace now so she can't find me... :brownbag: How's this work?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yah well I want to see proof mister!! I'm thinking I win until you can show me proof! :yes:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 28 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735956


> And I'm so upset that I forgot to get a picture of her with her new mommy and daddy! :smilie_tischkante: Some foster mommy I turned out to be! lol They picked her up yesterday and I got a call from them this morning letting me know she's settling in very nicely. No potty accidents yet! WooHoo!! She's a good girl and just TONS of personality.
> 
> Well....did I set the record for the shortest stint fostering Deb & Steve? It wasn't quite 2 weeks! :smtease:
> 
> On a more serious note, Jett seems to be really depressed today. He and Diamond really bonded and played well together. He wanted to play this morning while I was getting ready. He and Diamond used to play every morning after breakfast while I was getting ready. Hope he gets over it quickly. Her new mommy and daddy have a weekend place only about an hour away. If he doesn't get over this, we may have to arrange a play date! :crying:[/B]



Awww Crystal...the most important thing, is that you saved this little girl, and now she will have a wonderful life. Oh I am so happy for you and Diamond...and proud of you Crystal.

Well Done!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Diamond LOVES silver haired men!! She's a shameless flirt. :wub: When her new daddy walked in I KNEW this was a match made in heaven because he has silver hair. She took to him immediately and he to her. She will help to heal their hearts. They just lost their beloved little boy and miss him terribly.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Good work Crystal, too bad Jett lost his girlfriend though. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This sounds perfect all the way around (except for poor Jett - maybe a play date is in order!). Way to go, Crystal!! :dothewave:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, pretty impressive for a first time foster mommy! :cheer:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

We are so happy for you and especially for Diamond. :chili: :chili: 

Poor Jett, hopefully they can be pin pals...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great Crystal, you have done so well with fostering. :aktion033: I'm glad Diamond has her new forever home. Poor Jett, I'm sure he does miss his playmate.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so EXCITED Crystal!!!!! Now you can get back to a peaceful house and rest after how busy you've been. You are wonderful for all the work you did with Malti and with Diamond. You are truly a genuine, kind, giving individual that has helped save some little furballs!!! :ThankYou: 
God Bless you!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Good job Crystal. Now you need to get another one so Jett won't be so depressed.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Feb 28 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736012


> I'm so EXCITED Crystal!!!!! Now you can get back to a peaceful house and rest after how busy you've been. You are wonderful for all the work you did with Malti and with Diamond. You are truly a genuine, kind, giving individual that has helped save some little furballs!!! :ThankYou:
> God Bless you!!!![/B]


Yep, I agree 100% :chili: :smilie_daumenpos: :celebrate - fireworks: 



I will bring this up, once again, I win with Tinkerbell :HistericalSmiley: 

I have _one_ "claim to fame", and I'm milkin' it ~ LMAO


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations Girlfriend~~~You did it!!! You tell Jett I am soooo sorry he lost his playmate. That part makes me sad!!! She seemed to be a good girl from the get go and I am so glad she found a forever home. :drinkup: :yes: :yes: :drinkup: 

PS......Tell Zoe to come out from under the bed!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736024


> QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Feb 28 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736012





> I'm so EXCITED Crystal!!!!! Now you can get back to a peaceful house and rest after how busy you've been. You are wonderful for all the work you did with Malti and with Diamond. You are truly a genuine, kind, giving individual that has helped save some little furballs!!! :ThankYou:
> God Bless you!!!![/B]


Yep, I agree 100% :chili: :smilie_daumenpos: :celebrate - fireworks: 



I will bring this up, once again, I win with Tinkerbell :HistericalSmiley: 

I have _one_ "claim to fame", and I'm milkin' it ~ LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

How long did you have Tinkerbell? I want proof!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job Crystal! You were such a wonderful foster mommy to Diamond! I'm feeling really bad though for Jett. I think a puppy playdate for them would be a great idea since they formed such a wonderful friendship! :wub: Tell Jett not to be sad though b/c Diamond now has a forever home!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 28 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736033


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736024





> QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Feb 28 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736012





> I'm so EXCITED Crystal!!!!! Now you can get back to a peaceful house and rest after how busy you've been. You are wonderful for all the work you did with Malti and with Diamond. You are truly a genuine, kind, giving individual that has helped save some little furballs!!! :ThankYou:
> God Bless you!!!![/B]


Yep, I agree 100% :chili: :smilie_daumenpos: :celebrate - fireworks: 



I will bring this up, once again, I win with Tinkerbell :HistericalSmiley: 

I have _one_ "claim to fame", and I'm milkin' it ~ LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

How long did you have Tinkerbell? I want proof!  
[/B][/QUOTE]



Okay, girlie, here's partial proof: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=14015&hl=

She WAS adopted, just had to wait for her spay appointment, before I could actually hand her over. 

Oh YES!!! I WIN.....Now, "Nelix", let's see if you can beat my "longest foster" record. Huh, what? Cat got your tongue. 

I thought so ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Crystal-
Great Job. That must be so rewarding.........you will not know what to do in such a quiet home now, will you? 
Poor little Jett and his broken heart....play date sounds like a great idea.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Crystal...Your awesome!!! But Ive told you that before  Good job finding her a forever home


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

way to go Crystal!!!! That is AMAZING!!!! I hope Jet starts to feel better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Crystal.. what a wonderful difference you've made! Hats off to you!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What wonderful news!!! 

Poor Jett - perhaps he needs another little friend because Zoe isn't cutting it for him


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a wonderful news for little Diamond


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is simply wonderful news, congratulations on doing such a great job! :grouphug:


----------

